# Be mad at the right person.



## ItsBoops (May 7, 2012)

Wondering why, A guy that is in a relationship cheats, give the other female false hope, then doesn't wanna be bothered with the other female she gets mad at the guys real girlfriend or wife? As if its someone else fault other than herself and the guy. I am just having a hard time understanding that. 
That's tacky going through a mans phone, come across his home # and call, and I'm the b****? And so on, well they can be happy together or try cause apparently she was only good enough for the lay, cause he calling begging to come back, but I don't want him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

You did the right thing sending him on his way. He cheated and he knew what he was risking. If you gamble big, you've got to be prepared to lose big, which is what he did. You are better off without the slimeball and while it might hurt now, you have your pride and your dignity, at least and he's got to live with the reality of his stupidity.


----------

